# Halloween Early



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

from time to time our town at the last minute changes tot day and time for reasons I wont go into. So here is our display this year both cameras took a dump so we didnt get much. We did have 400 + kids this year and alot of fun.

the best part being going out to other areas tommorrow night and checking everyone else out

Plexy Coffin pictures by Slightlymad1 - Photobucket


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice setup...looks like you have your own little corner of horror. What a great coffin...keep up the good work


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Looks great Slightlymad! I love your "coffintable"! One of my faves!


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice work! I agree.. the coffin table rocks! Seems everyone is having a good time!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Thanks. The coffin table was actually for trishannes party and was her idea but we did have alot of fun building it. When it gets back it will be the most expensive prop we own.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I love that coffin table, as well!


----------

